# I think I'm suppose to formally introduce myself so I made this post.



## Cindywife

My story is boring. Anyone looking for something really exciting might as well stop reading. 

I'm serious.

I'm happily married and love my husband, my mom and my dog. I can't keep a job and at this point in my life working is off the table. I'm trying to improve my homemaking skills and find things that make me happy. 

The political environment troubles me and I'd like to fix America but not sure how.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## ConanHub

I've been working on becoming boring for decades and I'm having some success. Exciting can be overrated.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Enigma32

Do you enjoy cooking? I always cooked a little here and there but my GF and I both love finding new recipes and trying out new things now. I'm probably a better cook than most people but my GF is a damn wizard in the kitchen so I am trying to compete a little. I have pretty much perfected some fried rice recently though.


----------



## Tasorundo

Why can you not work?

I do not mean to pry, but in order to help you become a better homemaker and find things to make you happy (not that you really asked) that might be useful information.

As for the politics, you seem to have already found that your side is right, and the other side is hellbent on burning the world down, so you are well on your way to happiness there.


----------



## karole

Welcome!!


----------



## Cindywife

Enigma32 said:


> Do you enjoy cooking? I always cooked a little here and there but my GF and I both love finding new recipes and trying out new things now. I'm probably a better cook than most people but my GF is a damn wizard in the kitchen so I am trying to compete a little. I have pretty much perfected some fried rice recently though.


I can't say I enjoy cooking but I'm pushing myself to do it more and it's empowering learning how to do more things well. I love decorating and gardening (especially gardening.)


----------



## Cindywife

Tasorundo said:


> Why can you not work?
> 
> I do not mean to pry, but in order to help you become a better homemaker and find things to make you happy (not that you really asked) that might be useful information.
> 
> As for the politics, you seem to have already found that your side is right, and the other side is hellbent on burning the world down, so you are well on your way to happiness there.


Jobs haven't worked out for me. My husband likes me home anyway and I have an endless amount of projects he wants me to work on.

As for politics we can further discuss that on more fitting threads.


----------



## Tasorundo

I think as long as you are doing the things he would like, and finding time for yourself, you are doing well. What kind of projects? I assume that finances are not an issue with you not working.

I love cooking, and I did not realize that until I started doing it more. The types of food, better quality and speed of preparation are all done with practice. One of the best things I did to learn how to cook was watch Chopped. I recommend that show to anyone that is looking into more ways to cook food. When each chef prepares the ingredients differently, it really gives you a notion on how many things you can do with the same food. It also highlights techniques and methods that I would not have thought of.


----------



## Galabar01

How have the jobs not worked out?


----------



## Cindywife

Galabar01 said:


> How have the jobs not worked out?


I had some jobs they didn't work out. I'm a stay at home wife. I guess you can say "I work from home."


----------



## C.C. says ...

Hi @Cindywife. How did you find your way to Tam? What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Cindywife

C.C. says ... said:


> Hi @Cindywife. How did you find your way to Tam? What kind of dog do you have?


I googled marriage sites. I feel more comfortable chatting with married ppl. 

Little rescue dog, Chihuahua.


----------



## Ladyrare

Try to engage yourself in new experiences. Try an activity you've never done before to get out of the routine rut of your usual pastimes. I believe, learning something new or working on a hobby can be an antidote to combating boredom.


----------



## RebuildingMe

You stay at home and don’t work yet you have no kids?


----------



## Cindywife

Ladyrare said:


> Try to engage yourself in new experiences. Try an activity you've never done before to get out of the routine rut of your usual pastimes. I believe, learning something new or working on a hobby can be an antidote to combating boredom.


I'm concentrating on cooking right now. My goal is to eventually have a household were I make everything from scratch. It's a long learning curve because I'm so use to buying stuff from packages. My husband really likes my cooking which is a huge plus.


----------



## Cindywife

RebuildingMe said:


> You stay at home and don’t work yet you have no kids?


If you don't think running a household is work then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## In Absentia

Cindywife said:


> If you don't think running a household is work then I don't know what to tell you.


A bit like SAHDs not being real men...


----------



## Cindywife

In Absentia said:


> A bit like SAHDs not being real men...


----------

